

Do we really give introverts a hard time? - baha_man
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17510163

======
magnusgraviti
It is better for company to have people of both types.

Depending on situation we can show ourselves as introvert or extravert. :)
People thought I was more extravert as I successfully worked with people but
according to tests I am more introvert.

People can change and show those points of their character which are useful
for current situation.

------
yelongren
Being an introvert in an extraverted world isn't all that bad. For being so
much inside our own heads, we might actually have more experience, well,
thinking, which is always nice.

